# Bike shop in the north



## chrisboy (24 Nov 2009)

Anyone know of a good bike shop near newry? The young lad wants a particular bmx, mainly available in the uk..


----------



## mosstown (24 Nov 2009)

Halfords, Armagh Road, Newry.  just google halfords, lots of BMX's


----------



## gipimann (25 Nov 2009)

I've seen this shop advertised on roadsigns near the Newry roundabout.


----------



## Fatphrog (25 Nov 2009)

Before heading off to buy the bicycle in the north, try a local bike shop for a quote. You may be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## chrisboy (25 Nov 2009)

gipimann said:


> I've seen this shop advertised on roadsigns near the Newry roundabout.


 

Thanks gipi, that was the one i was looking for..


----------



## chrisboy (25 Nov 2009)

Fatphrog said:


> Before heading off to buy the bicycle in the north, try a local bike shop for a quote. You may be pleasantly suprised.


 

Unfortunately i doubt that.


----------



## Staples (25 Nov 2009)

Fatphrog said:


> Before heading off to buy the bicycle in the north, try a local bike shop for a quote. You may be pleasantly suprised.


 
Not on the basis of my experience anyway.

Chrisboy

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2009)

Staples said:


> Sent you a PM.


 
Why PM? Got something to hide?

To the OP, check out Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## chrisboy (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks Leo, i checked that one out last night. The bike he's looking for is a Rooster big daddy bmx!! They're cheap enough, so i'm not gonna argue with him! Cant seem to find them down south though..


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2009)

[broken link removed] have them for €260, Amazon might be a better bet though at £119 +P&P. 
Leo


----------



## chrisboy (25 Nov 2009)

Leo said:


> [broken link removed] have them for €260, Amazon might be a better bet though at £119 +P&P.
> Leo


 
Think that goes to prove the value is still the U.k.

Thanks again Leo.


----------



## mosstown (25 Nov 2009)

they are 260 euros in the South, that is a scary difference !


----------



## newgal (30 Nov 2009)

Hi I found a bike shop online called j r magill, it's just beyond Banbridge heading north. My parents had been shopping round here for a bike and reckon they got it for half price in this shop as he took euro for pound not suer about brands etc as I left them to it when they were haggling!


----------



## chrisboy (2 Dec 2009)

I ordered one in, shipped from the uk for 160 sterling, 260 euro was the cheapest i could find it in Dublin.. Some shops still living in cuckoo land..


----------



## MarysCross (2 Dec 2009)

There's a Halfords in Armagh on the Dungannon Road that'll probably be handier what with Newry traffic.


----------



## moneysaver1 (17 Jun 2010)

Yip - exact same experience. My wife visted Halfords and came home with a verbal list of makes, models prices. We were dead set on a BMX model for our son. To show me, we went online. Hey presto only a UK website. So here we were looking up UK PRICED models, phone in other hand on to local Halfords while the guy said, see model X, Y and Z, and heres our prices.... So threw in the towel, Googled Bikes Shops Nothern Ireland, found Chain Reaction Cycles, phoned just to hear a human voice before placing the order we also wanted to be sure we would have it in time for his Birthday. They said 24 hours delivery. Ordered 11.30am on Tuesday, Bike arrives 3pm Wenesday afternoon (yes next day), I think postage was free or if not no more than 10-15 Euro. It came in more than half price than Halfords down here. UNBELIEIVABLE.


----------

